# PN World Cup '05. Mini Z.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is the regional race to qualify for the worlds.

http://www.reflexracing.net/events.asp


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Non fetted boards huh?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Looks like fun. No FET's in the stock classes Biff, in mod you can run them. Anybody know how to get hold of Andy Sady? His cell ain't working. I know where he works and roughly where he lives, but is anybody going to see him before I go by there? I wants my cars back so I can come play.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Your kidding? He still has your cars? Jeeze......

I havent heard from him for awhile. Since the site got cleaned up.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks like fun! Too bad I will be in Dallas that weekend, otherwise I might make a trip that way to check out the race.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Im looking forward to this race as well. Last week I qualified 4th in the None fetted mod motor class. But I was the only one out of the top 4 that wasent using fets or foam tires. So I think its gunna be interesting to see what happends at this race. Should be ever tighter than it was this weekend.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

This weekend is that last time to register without the $5 late fee.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Joe, can we hand in our entrys to you?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

yessir.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Right on far out and groovy. 

Hey Josh, ole buddy ole pal. LOL Maybe Ill see ya sometime after payday Thursday, but before the weekend and you can give my entry to Joe. Maybe pick me up a couple things while were at it. Spur, ceramic balls, rear dampner, maybe some tires, lemme think. Have to look my car over, ohh, motor. Ill have my act together by then.

Im gettin pumped. Its been 5 years since I ran a two day race. I have a funny feeling, my onroad skills will be at its peak. I allways drive best after a short break.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Josh.*

I think we can make the "A". After that, its all gravy. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

What classes you running Joe?


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Done and done. Just make shure joe has got the stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Figure out what body you want too. You know what we need, order it! 

Were going in as a "Team" brah!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, you won't need a motor for this race. Handouts in all classes.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chris, yea I know. I was thinking the handouts were for mod only untill I talked to Josh on the phone. What a deal. Where else can you run a big 2 day race for $20 and get a handout motor on top of that? I remember in TCs having to spend plenty of cash just for tires. At the Texas TC winter champ race thing, some of the guys were running 9 singles, and a new set of tires on every run. $40 bucks every 5 minutes. I got by with a 13x2 and two sets of tires.

With the Minis! One set of tires at what? $10? LOL


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

$8. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I sure dont miss the battery and tire wars.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

it isnt that bad gary .......just how ya work the throttle, unless ya have a few adult beverages then it becomes a whole different ball game


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

The battery wars arent really a problem in offroad unless your racing stock, and stock is just boring sometimes, lol. Sorry Biggie


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*No worries.*

At my age it's the most exciting thing I do!!!:wink: Any more and my heart couldn't take it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Biggy is so old,*

He farts fossile fuel. :mpd:

Welp! Im all signed up, gave notice at work that Ill be off, and Im about to put some new goodies on the car. :work: No more earplug, Im moving on up!

http://www.reflexracing.net/ is where you can sign up online. And if parts are in need, buy local. Support those who support us.

Now, for that awsome promo I just gave, a returned favor is in store according to the rulebook. :question:

Joe. My spur would need the larger diameter center hole for the bearing. Not while Im enjoying adult beverage, but when Im fresh, I might try opening up the hole. Bad idea?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WooHoo! Looks like I get some track time in tomarrow.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

PN Regional schedule:

Friday:
7:30-9:30pm track testing
10pm doors close

Saturday:
9am doors open
9:30-11:30am open practice
11:30am mandatory drivers meeting
1pm qualifying round 1/2/3

Sunday:
9am doors open
9:30-11:30 open practice
1pm qualifying round 4/5
~4pm mains


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im ready to race.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Ronnie.....

I NEED MY RADIO!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I need to mount my wing. I better get off the internet and get to work if Im going to beat ruf....................


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And Trey. And Chris. And Josh. And Christian...............


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

See Biff. Now you made me go get a whole new ride.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

A whole new ride aint gunna help you make the A. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm not worried about making the A, I just want to beat Biff. Ha ha ha ha ha ha. Josh, did you hear? 7 minute mains now, you'll never finsh!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Chris!*



cjtamu said:


> See Biff. Now you made me go get a whole new ride.


You get a new driver too? :slimer: :rotfl:


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

We do 7 minutes mains in the club races (no prob). We did a 2 hour race (no prob). But I will take this as momento to rub in your face after I woop you, lol. Just keep in mind, you havent ever beat me in electric. EVER!!! hahaha


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

You guys have such entertaining "rivalries"...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*ruf*



ruf4play said:


> You guys have such entertaining "rivalries"...


I like the fact that Im being targeted. :biggrin:

This is going to be a good race bro! I have a feeling. Just like 1/12th...........


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey Joe. You should have seen us last year. Thats stuff was holarious


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Oh yea Joe. Ill be hollering at ya for board help iffin its cool! Josh and I will be checking in Friday. I may not really be running, just wrenching and enjoying Frosty Barley pop. Whats yer choice? Ill bring!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

haha. Its all good to me man!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> You get a new driver too? :slimer: :rotfl:


Nope. Just the same old one that put a beatdown on you last time we ran these things, LOL. And Josh is going to get served this weekend. I gotta go find some gas truck results and remind him before he gets too big for his britches. Young whippersnapper, LOL.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> And Josh is going to get *served* this weekend.QUOTE]
> 
> Never say that again. Unless you wanna _*bring it*_!!!
> 
> LMFAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Nononono. That's now how it goes at all. Josh will "get served". He will then proceed to "SERVE IT BACK". Then and only then, "IT'S ON!"


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

haha. I think its already been broughten.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Oh, I'm bringing it beesh. I even went and got an ugly yellow Diablo so your paint won't mar my car every time I bump pass ya. Ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

See, I told y'all Josh secretly wants to be Kirsten Dunst. He's skinnier than she is though.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh man If I were kirsten dunst I bet you would really want to video tape me in the shower. lmfao!!!!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha ha. If you were Kirsten Dunst, I definitely WOULD tape you in the shower. Ruf would too, he just won't admit it.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

This thread has taken I turn for the worst, lmfao


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Quit talking about my Kirsten like that.

And I was referring to South Park.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

We KNOW what you were referring to. I were referring to Ms. Elmer's quoting Kirsten Dunst. I'm just scared because Josh has no daughters, and therefore no reason to see that movie. And yet, he can quote from it. Hmm, secret cheerleader desires too Josh?


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I remember that episode too. lol. But we were swapping corny competitive tactics in an obnoxious manner. Irrevocably resulting in a exuberantly humorous concordat equation. Werd homie.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

Dude I watch that movie every night and... eat popcorn.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hmm, don't think I want any of that popcorn. Josh, put down the crack pipe and step away from the babysitter.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Chris we all know you got a taste for the asian invasion. Just admit it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

That's it? That weak shidnit is the best you can do? This from Mr. Ninja Magic? Here, I got something to distract you and ruf. Can we get her to be the trophy girl?


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

That's from Get Over It, one of my all-time favorite movies. You should see the bounce in that scene. I also own that one and watch it every night. And eat popcorn. With the butter sauce.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Seen it, with bounce. Almost as good as the Salma Hayek dance scene in Dogma. God bless the inventor of the DVD, he's a real American hero. And Josh, there are some hot Asain girls. You should see the one that cuts my hair.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

That has got to be one of the best teenybopper movies evarrr... When she sings her little songs, my heart breaks. I want her. Bad.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. So, the fact that you want her bad makes her different from every other woman on the face of the planet how?


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

You sit there and mock me for knowing quotes from a truely amazing movie. Kirsten dunst has proven to be one of the finest hotties america has to offer. In every movie she has been in there has been very abrubt sexual conitations. Bring it on- cheerleader (need I say more. Spireman- wet white t-shirt scene (You know what Im talking about). Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind- jumping on the bed in her pajamas (making chris's pants tighter). And if Im not being blantent enough for you. Crazy/Beautiful- Soft core love scene. Mock me all you want but kirsten dunst delivers. I feel justified in my infatuation.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

I have still yet to see pics of this tara reid lookalike.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont remember the movies name, but I think her name is Phobe? Cates. The scene where she is getting out of the pool? Got a short clip of that. LOL


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Fast times at ridgemount high gotta go practice


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

More pics are up...

http://www.reflexracing.net/gallery_2.asp


----------

